# Bike trailer for toddler



## fineanddandy (11 Jun 2017)

Hi all, 
I'm planning on getting a bike trailer for my toddler to travel in occasionally.

I'm not looking for an expedition worthy machine. This will be for occasional drop offs at nursery in the morning (5 minute ride) allowing me to ride to work afterwards and some weekend rides to the park (probably about half an hour of travelling time). So nothing too bulky to store when not in use, maybe even something that folds down.

I wondered if anyone on here had any advice on brands or models to look at. Or more to the point what to look for in a trailer.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Drago (11 Jun 2017)

Spokey Joe single trailer. Quality well above its price, foldable, well made, good to ride with.


----------



## amasidlover (12 Jun 2017)

The halfords own brand one is ok for what you describe; I used it for a bit over a year twice a week for a 15 minute there / 15 minutes back nursery drop off before it started falling apart. At that point I had to upgrade to a 2 seat one anyway and went for the rather more expensive Croozer Kid For 2 (second hand - I'd guess about 3 or 4 years old but lightly used when I got it) and that's now done almost 4 years since I've had it; albeit I've replaced the internal seats once, the pull bar twice, the roll-over bar/handle once and the tyres. Which sounds a lot but the pricing of spares isn't ludicrous if you order from one of the German online retailers (although after Brexit who knows!).


----------



## Sixmile (12 Jun 2017)

I initially bought a wee second hand cheapy to try out and found that the saggy bench seat, poor restraints, lack of helmet recess and overall poor design meant that I needed a better quality trailer if we were ever going to get any sort of decent use out of it. We went for a new Croozer for 2 and it has been a fantastic purchase. The kids love it, it's comfortable, split adjustable seating, good storage, decent head and leg space plus it has the pram and stroller options which we use as much as the bike trailer attachment. Hopefully when we go to sell it, it'll hold its value well.



amasidlover said:


> The halfords own brand one is ok for what you describe; I used it for a bit over a year twice a week for a 15 minute there / 15 minutes back nursery drop off before it started falling apart. At that point I had to upgrade to a 2 seat one anyway and went for the rather more expensive Croozer Kid For 2 (second hand - I'd guess about 3 or 4 years old but lightly used when I got it) and that's now done almost 4 years since I've had it; albeit I've replaced the internal seats once, the pull bar twice, the roll-over bar/handle once and the tyres. Which sounds a lot but the pricing of spares isn't ludicrous if you order from one of the German online retailers (although after Brexit who knows!).


 
I'm interested on why you've had to replace certain parts. What happened the pull bars and handle bar? I've thought about changing the tyres but decided to wait until they are worn out. I initially bought mine from Austria, saving over £100 on the RRP in the UK but like you, not sure what that'd be like now!


----------



## amasidlover (12 Jun 2017)

The pull bars were both replaced because the safety straps wore out, I assume because they drag on the ground as I move it around - I could have fashioned a repair I suppose but was a bit reluctant to take the chance. Similarly the handlebar I had been using to manoeuvre the trailer with the boys sat in it and it eventually cracked around the bend section; so I don't do that any more... The seats failed with the straps coming unstitched and then tears appearing in the seat around shoulder level, I suspect due to the combined weight of the boys (around 35kg which is under the limit for the trailer but still quite heavy)


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Jun 2017)

Any particular reason for a trailer and not a seat? We went for a seat because it was cheaper and meant we could use the gates on a local cycle paths that a trailer would not fit through.


----------



## fineanddandy (12 Jun 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions, some food for thought. I hadn't considered using the trailer as a buggy once I'd got somewhere but after checking out the croozer it might be a good feature to have. 

As to why a trailer and not a seat, I haven't got a good reason if I'm honest. I don't have a rack on my bike so it would have to be a seat post one and as my toddler is 2 1/2 I assumed that he might be too heavy. But having used a cycle path today that I would be quite likely to take a trailer down, I did notice a few gates and wonder about the width. 

Bit more thinking and googling to do (and maybe measure a few gates) 

Thanks


----------



## Milkfloat (13 Jun 2017)

2 1/2 is fine, probably up to 4 years old. By then they should be ready for a tagalong.


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2017)

Trailers are nicer to ride with than a seat, more stable, and most have capacity to carry some luggage too.


----------



## Sixmile (13 Jun 2017)

It's maybe worth considering whether a trailer it'll fit in your car folded, that is assuming you own a car. Our Croozer just about fits in the boot of our Civic (which has a massive boot!) but only after removing the right hand brake. It doesn't fit in our C4 unless the seats were down.

A trailer definitely requires more route planning than a seat and on the odd occasion I'll have to remove the kids, disconnect the trailer and lift it over and reconnect. Generally though, the kids are out for the count in the trailer so I'll just take the long way round just to let them nap with a wee blanket around them, teddy in hand, warm and dry and out of the wind. I can see why they love it.


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2017)

Used to for a Spokey Joe in a Peugeot 107.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jun 2017)

Where are you based @fineanddandy 
I have a trailer available which you are more then welcome to try for a while.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (13 Jun 2017)

can't go wrong with a burley encour. we had one and the kids loved it. look out on ebay as they are pricey new...


----------



## chriswoody (13 Jun 2017)

Are you based around Manchester area? My mate has just set up a business helping people trying to decide on different trailers and seats. He's got a big trail event organised for this Sunday if you can make it.

http://bambinobiking.co.uk/

Personally I was never happy with a bike seat because when my little one nodded off their head would sag down in an uncomfortable way and then the movement of the bike would throw their head around. It was probably O.K. but we soon changed to a trailer.

Our first trailer was a Chariot one seater and it was brilliant. We'd looked at a number of brands and nothing came close to the build quality and above all security and comfort it offered for our daughter. The fact we could also convert it to a stroller was a big plus. We could ride into town, lock the bikes up, convert the trailer and walk around town with it.

When our second turned up, we then traded in the single seat chariot for the double and it's served us well these last years. My son is now nearly 4 and been riding a pedal bike for a while now, so the Chariot is pretty much surplus to requirements so will probably be sold on in Autumn.

Aside from a Chariot, the only brands I would consider are Croozer and Burley. You really need to look at the build quality and above all the level of comfort and support the trailer gives to your kids. The big plus for Croozer is it's cheaper than the Chariots and has a massive boot. The Chariots though have really effective suspension which makes the ride so much smoother for the kids.


----------



## fineanddandy (14 Jun 2017)

Thanks again for the suggestions. I'm going to do some ebay stalking to see what comes up from a few of those brands. 

@ianrauk thanks for the offer, a mate has one that he's said I can test out so I'll give that a try.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jun 2017)

fineanddandy said:


> Thanks again for the suggestions. I'm going to do some ebay stalking to see what comes up from a few of those brands.
> 
> @ianrauk thanks for the offer, a mate has one that he's said I can test out so I'll give that a try.




No worries
The trailer is still for sale.. see *HERE*


----------



## Sixmile (15 Jun 2017)

User482 said:


> We used the trailers from age 6 months up to 5 years. I've stopped now as the two kids (age 3 and 5) were getting too big to fit in the Burley and the weight was getting too much for their old dad.


 
The same age as my two are now but we're planning one last big run this July from Belfast to Dublin to Holyhead to Chester in the trailer before the double Croozer bows out. The hills sure get tougher every year that passes! Precious memories though.


----------



## User482 (15 Jun 2017)

Sixmile said:


> The same age as my two are now but we're planning one last big run this July from Belfast to Dublin to Holyhead to Chester in the trailer before the double Croozer bows out. The hills sure get tougher every year that passes! Precious memories though.


Nice! I have a micro tour planned for next weekend - taking my younger daughter camping for the night. I hope to fit all the gear on the WeeHoo in the picture above, but if not it will be back to the Burley for the final time.


----------



## Sixmile (15 Jun 2017)

Yes, packing is a challenge but one I enjoy. I've been keeping an eye out for a WeeHoo too to progress to. So far I've just picked up a trailgator in the meantime.


----------

